# Are sight lights legal in Utah



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I recently picked up a used bow. The sight has a light attached to illuminate the pins in low light. Is this legal to use to hunt big game in Utah? I did check the guidebook and it didn't say anything under the archery equipment section. So I thought some of you may know the answer.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think they're illegal, but if you need a light to see your pins, it's probably too dark... Or your peep is too small...


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I don't think they're illegal, but if you need a light to see your pins, it's probably too dark... Or your peep is too small...


thanks, I totally understand that. I don't really plan on using it I was just wondering if I needed to pull it off before the hunt starts.

I grew up bowhunting Wyoming and it was not legal to have any light attached to you bow (at least 10 years ago it wasn't).


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

as long as the light doesnt project on the target you are shooting at, you're fine. i have one on my bow, never know when youre gonna need it  better to be safe, then sorry!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I don't think they're illegal, but if you need a light to see your pins, it's probably too dark... Or your peep is too small...


I agree with Tex. If you need it, it is probably to dark to shoot anyway. I bought a Tru-glo sight last year for my bow, it came with a light but I have never used it and I have never actually needed it as the fiber optics work fine enough by themselves right past legal shooting hours. So i say unless your breaking the law and shooting past legal hours then you don't need it.
Oh and no as far as my knowledge goes they are not illegal.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can use it.I would keep it on the sight.If you are hunting in dark timber and you get a cloud cover you can turn that bad boy on and make you pins stick out better. great tool to have on a sight.that my 1.00 worth.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use them once in awhile at indoor 3D shoots. The batteries died last sumer and I never replaced them for hunting.


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think they are more useful in a dark ground blind situation where their is little outside light for your pins but the target is in the daylight, I find that if my pins are too bright it blurs the target and is hard to pick a small spot to aim at. Mine came with a light but I have never used it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are legal, however the use would make a harvest ineligible for Pope & Young entry along with anything in excess of 60% let off I think is the number.


----------

